# Concrete Patio Remodel



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

If the concrete is cracked, it should probably be removed- start fresh. On the hand, if you are committed to leaving the concrete in place then you could seal any cracks and install your patio on top. Keep in mind the height increase, especially if you have a door leading out onto the patio. Make sure the slab has enough pitch away from the house.

You can use a soldier course of pavers mortared or glued around the perimeter and the field set on a sand layer. Pavers come in different thicknesses- you could use a thicker paver for the border, and a thinner paver plus sand for the field.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would have it taken out and start over. We had one removed by asking a concrete company that was doing work a few houses down. They cut us a good deal because they were there anyway and we could take the dirt fill from the addition they were digging for. Anyway, could have you a few hundred dollars. You can DIY with a jackhammer, but not sure if you want to go that route. Also, you have to think about disposal and who will haul it away.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Billy. Are you shilling for CW?


----------



## valueremodeling (Oct 26, 2010)

If the concrete is not in bad shape, you should consider concrete stamping which is an epoxy poured and designed stamped to a pattern of your choosing.


----------

